# suche "zackigen Bilder-rand"



## darknesz (10. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

ich suche für eine fotomontage eine vorlage dieses "Randes" den man bei alten S/W-Fotos oft sehn kann. Es ist ein gezackter, weisser rand, der ein bisschen wie eine grosse briefmarke aussieht. ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine 

danke schonmal für tipps!!


----------



## ink (10. November 2008)

Moin
Für welches Programm brauchst es denn?
Dann kann ich das Thema passend verschieben 

Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:
Per Skript/Aktion
Per Brush
Per Hand

mfg


----------



## darknesz (10. November 2008)

am liebsten wär mir eine echte vorlage (also ein eingescanntes bild das so einen rand hat, egal was auf dem bild drauf ist), in die ich mein bild einfach reinsetzen kann.
sieht tausendmal realistischer aus, als wenn ich da anfange sowas mit pfaden nachzuzeichnen.


----------



## Leola13 (10. November 2008)

Hai,

du kannst bei deviantart.com nach brushes suchen oder bei panosfx.com vorbeischauen, da gibt es für Rahmen einige Aktionen for free.
(Beides für Photoshop)
Ich habe auch schon mal eine entsprechendes Tutorial gehabt. Evtl. find ich es wieder, dann poste ich es noch. Einmal einen solchen Rahmen erstellen und dannn wäre es ja erledigt.

Ciao Stefan


----------

